# rubbish firefox fonts



## bosko (Apr 14, 2012)

I just installed Firefox ESR via the ports and was rather annoyed to see how rubbish looking the internet fonts are for nearly all websites (firefox on arch linux was a completely different story), does anyone know a way around this? *W*hat fonts to install, or what settings to manipulate?

*F*ew examples of the said "rubbish" fonts below;


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 14, 2012)

x11-fonts/webfonts usually solves quite a few of these problems.


----------



## bosko (Apr 14, 2012)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> x11-fonts/webfonts usually solves quite a few of these problems.



*T*hanks, this solved my problem :f


----------

